# Shelly vendu par HOMEKITBG sur Amazon



## Bubblefreddo (27 Avril 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai acheté du shelly chez HomekitBG.
J'ai acheté du Shelly sur shelly Store.
Je viens de remarqué qu'en fait, HomekitBG flashait les shelly avec un firmware compatible Homekit, mais pas vrament paramétrable.
ALors que les Shelly du Shelly shop (firmware original) sont finalement facilement flashable, avec un accès via 192.168.1.xxx

Chez Shelly, ils ne savent pas faire revenir un switch flashé par HomekitBG, et chez HomekitBG, ils ne me répondent pas... sans doute savent-ils qu'il est préférable pour eux de garder la main sur ce qu'ils vendent.

Acheté sur shelly shop et flasher soi-même permet de vraiment mieux paramétrer les switch...
Quelqu'un aurait une idée pour "déplomber" les shelly vendu par HomekitBG?
Merci !!
Fred


----------



## Moutaille (27 Avril 2021)

Hello,
A la différence de toi, j'ai pas mal échangé avec HomeKitBG qui sont en Bulgarie je crois par rapport à un problème de changement de réseau wifi sur un Shelly que j'avais acheté chez eux. 
J'avais suivi un tuto sur Youtube qui avait fonctionné pour faire le reset, de mémoire.
Quel est ton problème avec le Shelly ?


----------



## Bubblefreddo (27 Avril 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Hello,
> A la différence de toi, j'ai pas mal échangé avec HomeKitBG qui sont en Bulgarie je crois par rapport à un problème de changement de réseau wifi sur un Shelly que j'avais acheté chez eux.
> J'avais suivi un tuto sur Youtube qui avait fonctionné pour faire le reset, de mémoire.
> Quel est ton problème avec le Shelly ?


Hello,
Oui moi aussi j'ai communiqué avec eux! très sympa d'ailleurs, à propos d'un shelly1 qui ne marchait pas.
Mais à force de recherche je me suis rendu compte, que reseter le shelly1 ne permettait pas de revenir sur le firmware original de Shelly.
Avec un shelly original, on peut le flasher soi même et du coup en faire ce qu'on veut (porte de garage, switch, valve, etc....)


----------



## Moutaille (27 Avril 2021)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Hello,
> Oui moi aussi j'ai communiqué avec eux! très sympa d'ailleurs, à propos d'un shelly1 qui ne marchait pas.
> Mais à force de recherche je me suis rendu compte, que reseter le shelly1 ne permettait pas de revenir sur le firmware original de Shelly.
> Avec un shelly original, on peut le flasher soi même et du coup en faire ce qu'on veut (porte de garage, switch, valve, etc....)


Ah oui exact. Moi ca faisait un reset sur le custom firmware.


----------

